# Taper sawing for quality.



## JMC (May 28, 2012)

I've been doing a little research and found that for the highest quality yeild of lumber for furniture and cabinets is to taper saw. Opinions please and what may or may not be best for certain species.


----------



## Mizer (May 28, 2012)

James, when I saw that is usually my goal. That was the hardest thing to get the guys that used to saw for me to do. I try to keep the heart boxed (centered). If you want to be precise, measure the height of the heart on the big end and then raise the small end to the same. Then shoot for a six foot long board. I also do this on bigger logs that I am wanting to square a post out of the center.


----------



## JMC (May 28, 2012)

That is usually the way I do it, but this new info I am picking up on says to cut paralell to the bark then cut the wedge from next to the pith. They say that what you lose in the wedge next to the pith (other than time to re-paralell to box it) is the less desirable part of the log anyhow therefore getting the highest quality lumber. I guess knowing that what would be the species most benefitted by this? Clear as mud???


----------

